# Problem running Sonic Mega Collection Plus



## frustrateddad (Jul 11, 2007)

I bought the Sonic Mega Collection Plus CD_ROM for PC for my son's birthday and
cannot get it to run on my PC. I'm running Windows XP SP2, have 1 Gig
of Memory and 180 GB of Hard Disk Space. My video card can run DirectX
9.0c. I seem to exceed all the requirements. 

The program installs just fine, and the launcher menu comes up. 
All the buttons except the "Play Game"
button work. When I push the "Play Game" button, the icon turns to the
hour glass briefly and then nothing happens. When I pull up my Windows
Task Manager, the Processes Tab shows the program to be running CPU is
05 or 06 and the Mem Usage is more than 10,000K. The Performance Tab
shows CPU usage of a constant 100%, but I have an AMD Athlon 3500+
processor.

Please help. My son is really wanting to play this game.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I don't know how old the game is, but you can try Windows Compatibility Mode in Windows 98.

Enabling Compatibility Mode

1) Right click on the game icon (or alternatively go to My Computer and go to the game directory and right click on the .exe file) and choose Properties.

2) Click on Compatibility Tab

3) Check the Run Program As box and then in the drop down box, select the desired Windows operating system.

4) Click Apply, then OK. Then try running the game again.


----------

